# plants dying after 3 weeks using "DSM" set up



## parasuco (Mar 30, 2011)

hi guys,

i started my first planted aquarium by using "DSM" set up 2 weeks ago. i'm using HC as my ground covering plants. recently, i noticed that my plants are "melting" one by one and 40% of what i planted are dead. i'm seeing some of the plants have a "white web" and starting to change colors. here is a quick info on my set up:

substrate = flourite
lights = marineland single L.E.D. stip lights (on for 6 hours)
ferts = excel (mix with tap water in spray bottle, every 2 days)

any advice on how i can save some of my plants? or should i re-plant? i posted this question on another forum so i can get more advice.

thanks in advance


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not sure your lighting is sufficient... I had a terrible time with a 40G with a single marineland LED light, not even anubias could survive. Then I moved the tank and placed it closer to a window and now finally the anubia is doing well. I was even able to add a sword.

I have a 20G with a marineland double bright LED light, that light seems to sustain plants quite well. I'd add more lighting if I were you... or try running your lights longer. I keem my planted tank lights on for 12 -14 hours.

Also, I would try to add a fert such a Flourish. I've had great success with Tropica Aquacare on my heavily planted 
75G.


----------

